# 35hp mayhem longtail



## Old as dirt (Feb 16, 2016)

Selling a near new vanguard mayhem mud motor with only 7 hrs on it this thing is awesome in the water and has plenty of power I'm only asking 3200 they are 4300 brand new the only reason I'm selling is cause I'm getting an air boat. PM if you are interested. Thanks


----------

